# Driffield Show Rally July 27-30



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All
We are holding a rally at the Driffield Show 27th-30th July and have at present 7 showing an interest in coming but would like a few more so why not come along and join us, just add your name to the rally at the bottom of the home page.

Looking forward to meeting all those who can make it.


Richard & Mary

Can a Mod please make this sticky


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Have done R&M

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Just wondered what this show is like. Driffield is quite a long trip for us but the area looks very nice. Has anyone any experience of it.

stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Just wondered what this show is like. Driffield is quite a long trip for us but the area looks very nice. Has anyone any experience of it.
> 
> stew


We live near to Driffield and the site is notoriously bad in the wet weather. Unless of course it's been "seen to" in the last couple of years.

If you combine the show with a trip along the coast to Whitby, Robin Hoods bay and the north York moors it would be worth the drive.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Driffield*

Hi

I am off work that weekend - believe it or not!

Do you have to stay four days or can we do two nights etc?

Rapide561


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide
You can do two nights as me and Jan have, It would be nice to see you before you go to Italia and look over your new pride and joy. Sadly can't make it to Peak district so can't meet you then. There are a number considering going and once it starts i think places may go quickly as there are only 20 available. It may give you some ideas of little gadgets that may be useful, I am on the lookout for some.
We received our tickets within 2 days of booking.
Go on Russel give them a ring. :wink: 

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Could someone please make this a sticky again.
Also is it possible to put the date in the title as we may get more interest then.

T.I.A.

Steve


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

Richard & Mary have asked me to let you know that due to moving house they will be off-line for 20 days,please pm or email me if you have any questions and i will try to try to sort it for you.

If you would still like to book in at Driffield pre-booking is open until Tuesday 18 july,don't forget to ask for your £2 club discount,after this time if you want to join the rally at the last minute you can pay on the gate(no £2 dicount),if R & M have room for you no probs just go over and ask.to book in Stone Leisure 02083026150 ....if you already have your tickets and it just says general area just write MHF's on them or if you are concerned send them back and they will send you new ones but there really is no need to.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
May I ask could someone sort out the Driffield listings in the Rallies/Meets section on the top of the page, due to the fact there are two for the same and this could be confusing.


T.I.A.

Steve


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
May I ask a question that could solve a possible problem?
If we just write MHF on the tickets and the tickets are sold out for the 20 pitches how will anyone know? What will happen to the 21st-20 odd person/s when they arrive?
Just a thought

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Good thinking Steve. Its the twenty on the MHF list who will get on.If more want to go the marshalls will see if we can get more room.

stew


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Stone Leisure have just rung me to confirm the pitch is allocated, but only for 15 vans :roll: I have now changed this to 20 vans.

Hymmi, they have sent you a confirmation letter stating 15 pitches - ignore that, I am *assured* it is now 20.

Ian


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Stew,
A bit concerned about newbies, I have been promoting this rally with a few of them through Post,Pm and Email. Is there a way we could have (If we have not got it already) A permanent area for Newcomers for rallies Etc.

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

when you say a permanant area what do you mean steve

stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

So A new member can go to a say permanent post to find out all the instructions/ key points for Rallies/meets.
How the operate and what happens eg what do they do during the day & night. A lot of new members would have no Idea.
So do they have:
An Agenda? If this is the case can this be copied?
Well folks at 10am we are doing?
At 12am we are going to?
Etc...........
Hope you understand now, if not pm me and I will explain more so as not to hog the post.

Steve


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*Rally for newbie*

Thanks, Steverca,

You put the questions for newbie like me who don't even know what to ask.

Gasper


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gasper
Well now you are no longer a newbie as you have made the first step. What would you like to know?
If I am unable to help then someone will come along that knows the answer.

Steve


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

*new to Rally*

HI, Stevercar,

"what happens eg what do they do during the day & night?" I guess we do our own thing look around the show, but in the night, what's most member doing? 
don't want to be anti social if the evening entertainment may not quite be our thing. 
"An Agenda? If this is the case can this be copied?" Is there such thing?

Do we need to contact the Rally Marshal once confirmed our booking? 
If we don't know any members who attending the Rally, is it good idea contact them via PM to introduce ourself?

Have read previous posts, appreciate the rally marshal put a lot time before and during the rally, don't want to overload what they have already in hand, can you let me know what's marshal "do" and what's marshal "don't do", they want to enjoy themselves too, just incase we ask them too much!

Thanks

Gasper


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Gasper
I am sorry I am unable to help you with you questions but someone will be along shortly. If there are any more questions once someone has replied just ask again they or others will not mind helping you.

Steve


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gasper

No need to worry - or do anything. Just turn up at the gate, tell the show marshalls that you are with MHF and they will direct you to the right area. Once there, introduce yourself to the rally organiser - Richard & Mary in the case of Driffield - they'll make you feel welcome and introduce you to the other members. Attendees at rallies vary considerably from event to event as they're held in different parts of the country and there are always several members for who it will be their first rally - so you won't be alone.

It's up to you what you do in the evenings, some members go to the shows, some meet up in the bar or the gazebo and others get together for a BBQ if it's decent weather. Some prefer to relax on their own and read a book or watch the TV - it's entirely up to you and no-one will force you to do anything - you might just want to relax if you've spent all day tramping around the show. Keep an open mind and if someone invites you to join them for a drink or a BBQ you can accept or refuse as you please, no-one will take offence.

Once you get your tickets, check them for accuracy and just drop a post onto this thread to confirm you've got them. If for any reason there are errors, or you have to cancel, let the rally organiser know as soon as possible so they can sort out the error or re-allocate your space if you are unable to come. Just at the moment, Richard & Mary are offline because they just moved house and their phone hasn't been connected. Also Jacquie, (LadyJ894) who oversees the rallies is on holiday so if you have any problems before they are back just PM me or one of the other moderators for help.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Ken

Ok Gaspode I think that was a very informative reply from Gaspode. As stated earlier if you have any more questions then just ask.

Steve


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi,

I have received confirmation from Stone Leisure now and all is well,space is never an issue with Stone Leisure they are very free and easy unlike Warners.

Thanks for your reply Ken,sorry not been around for a couple of days.


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Driffield show*

we had registered an interest in going - rang to book our tickets with Stone Leisure and were told that Motorhome Facts weren't there - they got that sorted out in the end and I booked on Thursday....tickets duly arrived yesterday clearly marked Motorhome Facts....but then the Campers passes are for the SOMERSET show!....do you think they are having a bad week?

Lynne in Carlisle


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We will be at the rally, although interestingley, with no MH!

As newbies we thought it would be good to see you folks and find the faces behind the advice. Next year we should be 'in da wheels'


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Daman
Will look forward to meeting you at the rally, you never know you may get the bug earlier and be a Motorhomer this year.

Steve


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Once you get your tickets, check them for accuracy and just drop a post onto this thread to confirm you've got them





> we had registered an interest in going - rang to book our tickets with Stone Leisure and were told that Motorhome Facts weren't there - they got that sorted out in the end and I booked on Thursday....tickets duly arrived yesterday clearly marked Motorhome Facts....but then the Campers passes are for the SOMERSET show!....do you think they are having a bad week?


 Our tickets arrived this morning, Rally pass for MHF Driffield - camper passes for Somerset :x

I have rung the number on the compliment slip and they are posting me replacements today, some error with the colour of card used for printing tickets on (should be green for Driffield).
May I suggest that everyone attending check their tickets asap 

M&D


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Ha!!, same boat as sprokit and M&D our's arrived over the weekend and yes you guessed it 'Somerset' rang them this morning and they will send replacements.

I think anybody wishing to join this rally should quit while your ahead :wink:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

We have checked both passes and both for driffield. We just need to write MHF on them.

Steve & Jan


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All,

Slight change in plan for Driffield unfortuately Richard & Mary cannot marshal for us due to Richards son being very ill in hospital. We do hope all will be ok Richard and our thoughts are with you all.
Thats the bad news.

I'm affraid you will be getting Me and John as your rally marshals :lol: look forward to meeting you all.

Jacquie


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry to here all isn't going well for your son we are thinking of you all.

Jenny and Ken


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*Driffield rally*

Hi All

Best wishes to Richard & Mary,Hope your son is alright.

Will try and drop in to say hello in the evening as we are not expecting to be overworked during the day. :lol: :lol:

Duncan & Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Duncan & Chris look forward to seeing you both

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For thoes of you going to Driffield the address is :- The Great Driffield Showground, Kelleythorpe, Driffield, East Yorkshire, YO25 9DN. I would hate you all to go on detours via Leeds as a certain member did at Lincoln :lol: :lol: 

Our camping pitch is just behind the Garage between the Disabled and the Weekenders. Directions in having passed the main gate straight up as far as you can go then turn right straight on to the toilets, turn right we are on the right hand side in the middle. Well thats where we should be but untill I get there won't know for sure. My mobile number is 07867678605 if any of you cannot find us. I shall be there from Tuesday afternoon.

Jacquie


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Sad news R&M,..give our regards to your lad, our thoughts are with you...catch up soon

M&D


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the directions Jac


----------



## storeman (May 16, 2005)

Hi all

Just got off the phone with Jacquie and every thing is set up ready for us when we arrive, see you all there.

Chris


PS Olley do you want a hard standing if so can you ring Jacquie on her mobile 07867678605


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi chris I would imagine that after all this sunshine everywhere is hardstanding. :lol: 

If she's taking the mick, I will set the kitten on her.

Olley


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Your making it up Jaquie, no ones stupid enough to go through Leeds to lincoln 8) :roll: Are they :?:


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Looking forward to meeting you all on site, we shall be there tomorrow (Wednesday) just hope the weather stays OK for the weekend, still if we bring plenty of cans of beer and cider and a few bottles of wine and whisky we should be OK!


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Don't forget to bring something for yourself to drink:lol: 
Geo


----------



## 99753 (Jun 22, 2006)

We went there to look over a couple of types of van as prosepective purchases , could have saved myself the bother and seen em all at the dealers.

Tell me something though , the book at the front gate gives rrp for retail is that an accurate figure , if it is then am I about to be fleeced for nearly 3k?


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi just got back, not much there but still enjoyed the show, thanks to all the guys for helping with the awning, and to ladyj for going around with the whip. :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, Olley, glad we could be of assistance, and all went smoothly  

Dave :wink:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Great get together, thanks to Jaquie for directions ,(much better than Stews to lincoln) made two new friends, that,s 3 christmas cards i have to buy this year Pity about the Show, my local dealer has a bigger stock of MH's and as for the trade stands our sunday market has a better selection of MH related stuff 1st and last vist to Driffield for me :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

There are already pics on site Steve. 

I did not give you directions to Lincoln Geo, what are you going on about.

Oh you must be refering to the postcode (the correct one at that) I gave you at your request to the Lincoln show but did not think to supply instructions on how to enter it into the satnav - sorry :lol: 

stew


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats exactly what i meant Stew ,you went dishing out post codes without any health warnings whatsoever , some idiot could have got lost!!!!!!!! :lol: 
ps when we go to Bring and Buy meet any chance of a lift


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Geo,

You get that A frame fitted to your kontiki and I will tow you

stew


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Just recovered from getting back from Driffield yesterday, great get together meeting new people, shame about the show, there was definitely a lack of stallholders and products this year and there was a minimal range of motorhomes. But we loved it, our third mhf event, we look forward to the next ones, but maybe next year.

Come on you new guys, get yourself to the mhf events you will love them. 

See you guys soon.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Peter, glad you enjoyed it, apologizes to your wife but I believe it was your feta cheese we ended up with. Do you want us to keep it till we see you again? :lol: :lol: 

Olley


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi all,

Judging by the negative responses with reference to the show's contents, we are so glad that we didn't book up for this one.

Lincoln was very good with plenty to see and do in the day.

We will catch up with you all at a another meet/rally.

J & R.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Sooner the better
Geo :lol:


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Driffield show*

Thanks for making us feel welcome - made up for the actual show being so poor..... looking forward to York.
Lynne and Keith


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Driffield show*

Hi all

Friday evening our neighbours at home were getting ready to party the night away, BBQ and loud music not being our scene we made a last minute descision to go to the Driffield Show.

Arrived on site and parked along side 10 other MHF people. 
Nicely sited 2mins hop to the show itself. 
Saturday, purse and wallet at the ready, off to buy more "stuff" (you cant have too much stuff) 
Took 20mins to walk around and that was us meandering slowly. 
Nothing, nil, nowt, zilch to buy 
Is it possible we have bought all the cr*p we need, no!! 
Really there was nothing to buy!! unless you had a spare £100k and in the market for a new RV!!

Despite the lack of show people the MHF people more than made up for the poor show. (I could become a poet!)

Met some really nice people and re-aquainted ourselves with others we have met before.I wont even mention Uncle Fester, whoever he was!! 
Arn't we a great lot?

The fireworks on Sat night were excellent, even if we had to view them through the trees because we were too idle to go to the other side of the site to see them un-impeded.

Then without warning the heavens opened and brought "big wet rain" 
The party ended abruptly and we made a mad scramble to get inside.

Sunday dawned bright and sunny. 
Ollie got some help reassembling his weather beaten awning, and it was time to say our goodbye's till the next time.

Thanks Jaquie and John for the organisation, please, please reconsider coming to York..

Angie..........................

Originally posted in "Driffield show, quiet here" post but more appropriate to be posted in this thread


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice to meet you George and Angie, hope you got a big reward for finding and handing back Uncle Festers wallet 8O who knows he may come on here and thank you publicly
Geo


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Driffield show*

Hi Geo

No reward from Uncle Fester just the satisfaction of knowing his real name, haha.

I shouldn't think he will come on here, he tried it once and blames MHF for all his spam emails.

Angie...........................


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

As soon as poss Geo. :lol: 

J & R


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

_Hi Peter, glad you enjoyed it, apologizes to your wife but I believe it was your feta cheese we ended up with. Do you want us to keep it till we see you again? _

Olley, thanks for the info, I think if you really want to use the feta cheese, I feel you must, but only if you have it with a proper Greek salad, yes I can supply the olives etc but you will have to wait until we meet again! best to enjoy it now before its sell by date, what do you mean the sell by date is 14th of April 2006?

Nice to have met you and Sue again, twas great our little party on Sunday night, shame we had to go home.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just got back from Driffield well via Bridlington for a week on a smashing CCC Holiday site right on the beach. Really enjoyed Driffield rally shame about the show though, still I only spent a pound :lol: thats why I had pennies to go of camping with me mate Sealady Joyce in Bridlington :wink: Nice to meet all the ones I haven't met before and renew old aquaintances and the weather was on our side again. I have lots of piccys to post when I have the time.

Olley I didn't use a whip just friendly persuasion :roll: somehow me and whips just don't go together and I aint got any boots either :lol: 

Jacquie


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

Greetings,

Glad you enjoyed your stay at Wilsthorpe Jaquie, we went to Bridlington today with the kids in the van, we had a good day out.

Don't do too much at home, you need a complete rest after all this travelling.

I have a few things to do this week so I don't think we will be going anywhere.

Keep well and hope to see you again at a future event.


----------

